# Logitech G35 - Mikrofon funktioniert nicht



## kNeddo (3. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bekomme das Mikro meines neuen Logitech G35 partout nicht zum laufen...

Es funktioniert in keiner Anwendung (Steam, Teamspeak, etc) und genaus die Spracherkennung bei der Einrichtung des Mikrofons. Ich spreche rein, ich rufe rein, pfeife, klopfe, nichts... Aufnahme im Realtek Audio-Manager geht auch nicht. Egal was ich überprüfe und versuche, es geht einfach nicht... An einem anderen Rechner mit relativ gleicher Softwareumgebung funktioniert es allerdings! Ein Hardwarefehler ist also auszuschließen. Ich versuche im Folgenden zu beschreiben was ich getan/gecheckt habe und was die Bedingungen auf meinem Rechner sind:

Rechnerumgebung:
- Problem-Headset: Logitech G35 USB-Headset
- Board Asus P5Q Pro
- Keine Soundkarte (Sound onboard)
- Win 7 Pro 64Bit
- Korrespondierende Software: Steam, Starcraft 2, XSplit Broadcaster, Teamspeak 3


Folgendes habe ich probiert/gecheckt/eingestellt:
- Treiber re-installiert (inkl. Bereinigung der Registry)
- Diverse USB-Ports
- Alle relevanten Treiber aktualisiert
- G35 Software von CD installiert und deinstalliert
- Aktuelle Version von Website gezogen und installiert
- Unter Windows ist eingestellt: ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
- Bei Steam, TS, etc... G35 als Aufnahmequelle angegeben
- Mikro ist nicht per Taste am Headset stummgeschaltet (Signallampe funktioniert offenbar)
- Mikrofonbügel ist heruntergeklappt


Nuja, ich bin mit meinem Latein jedenfalls am Ende. Montag werde ich den Support anrufen und das Headset danach hoffentlich nicht zurückschicken müssen, in allen anderen Punkten wie Klang und Komfort konnte es mich voll überzeugen.

Nu denn: Vielleicht hat je jemand von Euch ne Idee woran es liegen könnte.

Danke fürs lesen und etwaige Lösungsvorschläge,
kNeddo


----------



## vidman (3. April 2011)

Du kannst in TS auch auswählen welche Soundkarte verwendet wird. Schau mal nach ob da noch die Realtek angegeben ist

bei TS bin ich mir grade nicht sicher aber es ist in den Settings auf jedenfall drinn.

Ansonsten versuch mal die Onboard Soundkarte im Bios zu deaktivieren.

MfG


----------



## Lancer. (3. April 2011)

Es klinkt zwar makaber aber hast du schon mal ein Anderen USB Port verwendend ??? Meine G35 ist auch eigensinnig was den USB-Port angeht, keine Ahnung warum aber ist so.
Wen das auch nicht klappt dann lade dir von Logitech einen ÄLTEREN Treiber runter.


----------



## mattinator (3. April 2011)

Deaktiviere mal den onboard Sound und deinstalliere die Realtek Sound Treiber. Bei meinem G35 ist es übrigens so, dass es nach einem Reboot erst nach Abziehen und erneutem Anstecken des USB-Steckers funktioniert. Beim Start nach dem Einschalten geht es allerdings sofort. Übrigens kannst Du über die Logitech Treiber Einstellungen die Stimmverfremdung testen, kommt da etwas heraus ?


----------



## Madz (3. April 2011)

> Nuja, ich bin mit meinem Latein jedenfalls am Ende. Montag werde ich den Support anrufen und das Headset danach hoffentlich nicht zurückschicken müssen,


Schick es trotzdem zurück! Für das Geld bekommst du einen AKG K530, ein Mikro und fast noch eine Asus Xonar Dg Karte. Die Kombination klingt sehr viel besser als das G35.


----------



## Xion4 (3. April 2011)

Und dank solcher Desktop Mikros und der Bequemlichkeit etlicher User sind sie dann im TS auch kaum zu verstehen oder man hört alles was sich in dem Raum abspielt  Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu Madz, Headset und Soundkarte, beste Option fürs zocken


----------



## Madz (3. April 2011)

Es muss ja kein Desktop MIkro sein. Meine Empfehlung ist sowas:

STEELSERIES SIBERIA MICROPHONE: Amazon.de: Games

Headsets sind generell nicht empfehlenswert, da sie durch die Bank für mindestens 50% zuviel verkauft werden.


----------



## kNeddo (3. April 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle für die zahlreichen Antworten! 



			
				vidman5 schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst in TS auch auswählen welche Soundkarte verwendet wird. Schau mal nach ob da noch die Realtek angegeben ist


Hab ich getan, aber das Problem fängt m.E. früher an, da ja schon die Mikrofoneinrichtung nicht funktioniert, da das Mikro nicht erkannt wird.



			
				Lancer. schrieb:
			
		

> Es klinkt zwar makaber aber hast du schon mal ein Anderen USB Port verwendend.[...]Wen das auch nicht klappt dann lade dir von Logitech einen ÄLTEREN Treiber runter.


Habe alle Ports getestet, nen älteren Treiber hab ich noch nicht probiert, werd ich mal machen.



			
				mattinator schrieb:
			
		

> Deaktiviere mal den onboard Sound und deinstalliere die Realtek Sound  Treiber. Bei meinem G35 ist es übrigens so, dass es nach einem Reboot  erst nach Abziehen und erneutem Anstecken des USB-Steckers funktioniert.  Beim Start nach dem Einschalten geht es allerdings sofort. Übrigens  kannst Du über die Logitech Treiber Einstellungen die Stimmverfremdung  testen, kommt da etwas heraus ?


- Habe den onboard Sound zwischenzeitlich auch schon per Bios abgestellt, hat nichts gebracht. Was auch keine dauerhafte Lösung sein kann, da ich sonst auf meine Desktopboxen verzichten muss.
- Da hab ich auch schon jegliche Kombis getestet. Der Sound des Headsets funktioniert wunderbar... es geht nur das Mikro nicht
- Geht nicht, da das Mikro gar nichts aufnimmt... bzw. die Daten irgendwo verloren gehen.



			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Schick es trotzdem zurück! Für das Geld bekommst du einen AKG K530, ein Mikro und fast noch eine Asus Xonar Dg Karte.        [...]
> Headsets sind generell nicht empfehlenswert, da sie durch die Bank für mindestens 50% zuviel verkauft werden.


Für den Stuff zahle ich gut das doppelte... Knopflochmikro fällt aus, da ich das kleinteilige Gezumpel nicht mag und nicht "doppelt verkabelt" sein will. Tischmikro sowieso wegen Aufnahmeklang und Platz keine Option. Ist Ansichtssache mit den Preisen. Wenn ich so die Mikro+Kopfhörer+Soundkarte Kombis so angucke, zahle ich min. 130 Euro... was ich nicht ausgeben möchte.

Nun denn, danke nochmal für alle Antworten, ich werd mal weiter rumprobieren. Noch habe ich die Motivation... ^^ Aber ein fader Beigeschmack bleibt dennoch.


----------



## Madz (3. April 2011)

> Für den Stuff zahle ich gut das doppelte... Knopflochmikro fällt aus, da ich das kleinteilige Gezumpel nicht mag und nicht "doppelt verkabelt" sein will. Tischmikro sowieso wegen Aufnahmeklang und Platz keine Option. Ist Ansichtssache mit den Preisen. Wenn ich so die Mikro+Kopfhörer+Soundkarte Kombis so angucke, zahle ich min. 130 Euro... was ich nicht ausgeben möchte.


Wo guckst du? Das kostet zusammen um die 80-90€.


----------



## Lancer. (3. April 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Wo guckst du? Das kostet zusammen um die 80-90€.


 
Das G35 kostet 110€ Hat Virtuelles Surround, Stimmen Morphing, schönen Klang, gute Qualität und zudem mein Highlight es Liegt sehr gut. Andere Headsets in der Preisklasse liegen nicht mal Annähernd so gut am Kopf wie das G35. Klar hat es paar Mängel wie z.B das der Bügel schnell Kaputt geht aber wen man bei einen guten Händler kauft ist das zurückschicken kein Problem. Ich Persönlich will mir keinen Kabelsalat am Tisch antuen mit einen Mikrofon und dann das gemauze von meinen TS Kollegen hören warum ich dauernd rein Schnaufe. Zu dein Argument, das alle Headsets so teuer sind weil sie von den Firmen genutzt werden ist auch falsch, ich glaube kaum eine Bank kauft eine G35 oder ein PC350 für Hunderten von Euros wen es auch ein 16€ Ding tut.


----------



## Madz (3. April 2011)

> Zu dein Argument, das alle Headsets so teuer sind weil sie von den Firmen genutzt werden ist auch falsch, ich glaube kaum eine Bank kauft eine G35 oder ein PC350 für Hunderten von Euros wen es auch ein 16€ Ding tut.


Hä? Wo habe ich so einen Blödsinn verzapft? Headsets sind generell immer übeteuert.



> Das G35 kostet 110€ Hat Virtuelles Surround, Stimmen Morphing, schönen Klang, gute Qualität und zudem mein Highlight es Liegt sehr gut.



All diese Punkte kann eine AKg K530/Xonar DG Kombi auch, nur eben sehr viel besser. Allerdings ohne die inaktzeptablen Mängel.




> Ich Persönlich will mir keinen Kabelsalat am Tisch antuen mit einen Mikrofon und dann das gemauze von meinen TS Kollegen hören warum ich dauernd rein Schnaufe.


Wozu gibt es Kabelbinder und Geräuschunterdrückung beim STeelseries Siberia MIkro?


----------



## Lancer. (3. April 2011)

1*


Madz schrieb:


> Headsets sind generell nicht empfehlenswert, da sie durch die Bank für mindestens 50% zuviel verkauft werden.



2* Ich hab mir mal das Besagte Headset angesehen und wen ich nur das Bild sehe tud mir der Kopf weh. Es sieht schon aus als will es von Kopf nur runterrutschen. 

3*
Wen ich spiele muss vor mir alles Frei sein, es darf nichts blockieren, was aber ein Mikro macht. Dazu kommt noch das ich jetzt zwei Kabeln irgendwie verstauen muss.
Glaubs mir ich hab das Probiert und der Mehrpreis von 10€ ist es mir Wert ein Kabel zu haben, Freien aufgeräumten Platz, guter Tragekomfort  und keine Frustmomenten in spielen weil ich nicht jedes mal das Mikro wegschupsen muss.


----------



## PEG96 (3. April 2011)

Kleiner Tipp man kann die kabel auch mit tesafilm oder so zusammenkleben.
 Probier es einfach aus, da rutscht nichts vom kopf.

Madz hat auch in den anderen Punkten recht.


----------



## Madz (3. April 2011)

Da steht nirgends was von Firmen. Also weiss ich nicht wie du auf eine geschäftliche Nutzung kommst. 



> 2* Ich hab mir mal das Besagte Headset angesehen und wen ich nur das Bild sehe tud mir der Kopf weh. Es sieht schon aus als will es von Kopf nur runterrutschen.


Der AKg K530 ist ein sehr bequemer Kopfhörer. Sitzt super und nach kurzer Zeit nimmt man ihn nicht mehr wahr. Quasi ein Ohrensofa. 



> Wen ich spiele muss vor mir alles Frei sein, es darf nichts blockieren, was aber ein Mikro macht. Dazu kommt noch das ich jetzt zwei Kabeln irgendwie verstauen muss.
> Glaubs mir ich hab das Probiert und der Mehrpreis von 10€ ist es mir Wert ein Kabel zu haben, Freien aufgeräumten Platz, guter Tragekomfort und keine Frustmomenten in spielen weil ich nicht jedes mal das Mikro wegschupsen muss.


Ich weiss garnicht was du hast. Wenn man sich dieses Mikro kauft:

STEELSERIES SIBERIA MICROPHONE: Amazon.de: Games

oder auch dieses

Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Hat den KOmfort eines Headsets gepaart mit dem vielfach besseren KLang eines Hifi Kopfhörer.


----------



## Lancer. (3. April 2011)

Und was machste wen du im Sommer mal Oberkörperfrei zockst, an die Nippel kleben geht nicht 

Ok verstanden ist jedem seine sache, ich bin mit meiner G35 bisher immer gut zurecht gekommen und werd mir in Zukunft Headsets kaufen.


----------



## Madz (3. April 2011)

> Und was machste wen du im Sommer mal Oberkörperfrei zockst, an die Nippel kleben geht nicht


Im Sommer hab ich was besseres zu tun, als vorm Rechner zu hocken. Ansonsten kann man das Mikro auch ans Kabel des Kopfhörer klemmen.



> und werd mir in Zukunft Headsets kaufen.


Das ist ja der Haken. Wenn du einmal einen ordentlichen Hifi Kopfhörer kaufst, darfst du locker mit 10-15, vielleicht sogar 20 Jahren Lebensdauer rechnen.


----------



## kNeddo (3. April 2011)

Jedenfalls hilft mir das alles leider nicht bei meinem Problem. Haltet mich für verrückt, inzwischen habe ich das ganze System neu aufgesetzt, Chipsatztreiber aktualisiert, älteren Treiber fürs G35 getestet. Das Headset bei nem Freund mit komplett anderer Hardwareumgebung angeschlossen, wo es auch nich funzt. Mit USB-Setting im BIOS hab ich auch rumprobiert... Kein Plan. Das Ding geht morgen halt leider zurück. Mal sehen was ich mir dann als Alternative zulege.

Die ganze Hardwarediskussion ist eigentlich auch überflüssig. Der eine mag es so, der andere so. Jeder hat andere Ansprüche. Ich für meinen Teil will eine All-In-One-Lösung, und wenn ich dabei nicht das optimale Preisleistungsverhältnis habe, kann ich damit leben. Es geht hier ja auch "nur" um Gaming-Sound und ein paar MP3 vom Rechner und nich um Johann Sebastian Bach aus meiner Bang & Olufson HiFi-Anlage, wo man dann wirklich das letzte Quäntchen rausholen sollte.


Schönes WE noch!


----------



## vidman (3. April 2011)

Ich halte dieses "Drängen" für unnötig manche möchten einfach keine Kombination sondern alles in einem, was ich auch verstehe. Leider gibt es momentan keine günstige Komplettlösung von Herstellern wie AKG, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic etc... die das bieten was die ganzen Anwender verlangen.

 btw. wo zahlst du für das g35 110€?  ALTERNATE


----------

